

VIM shortcuts and tips - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/vim-shortcuts-and-tips.html

======
Gonsalu
Verbatim copy of <http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Best_Vim_Tips>.

...and I don't think mentioning the source makes it right.

